# Nikon NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR announced



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2015)

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/lens/zoom/telephotozoom/af-s_200-500mmf_56e_ed_vr/spec.htm

The MTFs at 500mm look slightly better than the 100-400mm II at 400mm, and the UK list price is only £1179. At 2300g it is as heavy as a 300mm f/2.8 II, however, and I know which I would prefer to carry. But, Nikon has leapt ahead of Canon with a more affordable and longer zoom. We'll have to see whether it outperforms the Sigma 150-600mm C. I do hope that Canon comes up with a 500/5.6 prime for us birders.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2015)

Kudos to Nikon!

If it delivers what it promisses this is quite a tool canon is missing.
And though 2.3 kg seem quite a lot and not everybodies deal it's a really interesting lens.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2015)

As well as being 650 gm (1.5lb) heavier it is 74 mm (3") longer and focusses down to 2.2m rather than the 0.98mm of the 100-400. The real comparisons are going to be with the Sigma 150-600mm at 500mm, where thay are stronger than at 600mm.


----------



## psolberg (Aug 5, 2015)

It is interesting that they went for an option to counter the 3rd party lenses out there that target this segment rather than just match the canon 5.6 fixed telephotos at a higher cost. 

ultimately I think it is the right choice. Budget shooters will certainly appreciate the flexibility even if it gives up somewhat on the optical quality. After tall that is why the 3rd parties have been selling so many of this lens class thus far. The reality is that while one may think budget shooters want to buy a set of 5.6 primes, that is a pain on the field and much harder on the wallet than these combo solutions. For the price, which will likely drop even more, it will be really hard to rationalize fixed prime telephotos at this point unless you're talking f/4 or faster in the 200-600 range.


----------

